# My First projector :(



## david j (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi folks,i bought a Sanyo PLC-XW50 projector
The picture clarity is very poor,it just looks so dull 
and kinda yellowish,if that makes any sense,
I dont have a screen as such,but ive been using
a nylon bed sheet on the wall,ive tried painting the wall
but to no avail,as both pictures we just as poor

Any help would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

First, get a good screen. That means painting the wall with a good screen formula or getting a professional screen. DaLite makes a reasonable pull-down one for less than $150US (recommend High Power material at about $200US, but you may not want to spend that much).

http://www.projectorzone.com/Da-Lite-Model-B-Manual-45x80-HDTV

Second, get a calibration disk. There are at least three and they have reference images that you can use to calibrate your projector. The disk includes instructions that are fairly easy to follow.

http://www.amazon.com/Spears-High-Definition-Benchmark-Blu-ray-Edition/dp/B001UM29OC

Third, calibrate your projector.

If you're still having problems. Let us know and maybe we can give you some suggestions. If the overall image is yellow and you can't get that out, there is a problem and you might want to get service under the warranty before it runs out. The fact that the image is "dull" could be due to your screen choice, or it could be due to other things. What is your source? VHS, DVD, Blue-Ray?? How are you feeding the projector? Composite (single cable), Component (three cables), or HDMI?

In looking up your projector, I found that it's not a native 720 or 1080 projector (has 720 or 1080 pixels in the vertical direction). That means that it must interpolate an HD image (guess at pixels) and might account for the less than sharp image you mention.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Since that projector is out of production, is it safe to assume you bought a used pj? If so there are many things that could be causing the issues you are seeing, dirty optics, dirty lcd panels, failing components, etc.


----------



## david j (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi thanks for the reply,i connected a freeview box via the RGB port and the pics quailty is so bad,its annoying,then i just revert to connecting it via my pc VGA cable,i do get a sharper picture when playing HD movies,but the dullness is still there,its like a worn out picture,if that makes any sense.


----------



## david j (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes its a used one,the person i bought it from,said its a new bulb,ive opened it to as far as i could without damaging anything,and did the usual dusting and cleaning,but to no avail :S


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep in mind that this is a presentation projector. Have you cleaned the lens at all? Make sure you use a solution specifically meant for cleaning lenses (you can get this in the camera aisle of your local store) and a lint free cloth that won't scratch the lens. I like to use a small microfiber cloth.

You can also try the calibration disc as Bob suggested. Take a look at the guide here to help you out in this regard.


----------



## david j (Jun 18, 2012)

What was presentation projector used for ?
I did open my projector and cleaned parts that i could get to,i did notice a little square piece of glass but i couldnt reach that to clean it
I have painted my wall a lighish grey matt paint,and when i tried the projector on it,it does look a little better.
Im thinking of buying another one,could you please recommend a projector to me for around £200 to £250


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

david j said:


> ..................Im thinking of buying another one,could you please recommend a projector to me for around £200 to £250


A presentation projector is one which has a pixel arrangement that fits a computer output. An example would be the WXGA which is 1280 x 768 pixels. Although this projector can show an HD format image (1920 x 1080 pixels), it has to "translate" those to its own format and some image degradation can occur. If you're going to use your projector for home theater, it's best to get one whose "native" (actual) pixel count is HD - that is, 1920 x 1080. There is also a 1280 x 720 HD standard out there.

When it comes to projectors, the large image really brings out the details, and if you can afford it, a 1920 x 1080 would best be chosen over the 1280 x 720 option. That almost brings you up to the resolution of digital cimema (2K) and images can rival or actually be better than what you'd see in a digital theater (assuming you've invested in the right screen & equipment). In your case, the amount you want to spend on a projector is at the bottom. There are 720 projectors available near your budget amount (the Epson 705HD for example), but I think you're going to need to commit to a larger budget to get a projector worth its value. That means in the neighborhood of about $1200US.

I would recommend you go to one of the projector web sites (those sponsored by this forum, of course), and look through what's available in your price range. Here are the key points:

Resolution: For Home Theater, 1280x720 or 1920 x 1080
Brightness: At least 1000 Lumens, 2000 is preferable
Contrast: The higher the better but 10,000:1 is at an acceptable value
Brands: I'm a Panny (Panasonic) person, but their projectors can be pricey (The AR-100 has some good reviews) - *don't* go with an _unknown name_. Epson, Panasonic, and, Optoma are all good brands.
LCD versus DLP: DLP projectors can get better contrast but all but the most expensive use a filter wheel that can cause "rainbows" to appear when you move your eyes (like following a car on the screen). The better LCDs have played catch-up to the DLPs and many have excellent contrast now. Since they employ 3 LCD panels, there are no rainbows to worry about.

Other things you may want are a zoom lens, and lens shift (this lets you project on a screen that is not directly in front of the projector without loss of image quality).

Here's a page from one projector dealer to give you some idea of what's available.

http://www.visualapex.com/home-theater-projectors.asp

I'm sure others in this forum can make a lot more helpful suggestions if you have questions. Good Luck in picking out a good projector. They can really be worth it and make an impressive show.


----------

